# New UBK Kush Audio Plug Coming Out: Pusher



## Giant_Shadow (Mar 6, 2014)

I know there are some UBK/Gregory Kush fans here (along with myself) so wanted to pass this on. Looks like a blast. Enjoy. 

http://tinyurl.com/l496prw


----------



## reddognoyz (Mar 6, 2014)

That looks cool!

I use the parallel EQ, I think it's great. It can be used very subtly to bring out the sheen the shimmer, the snap. ( I don't use it subtly, but you can ha ha) My music is always in the backround so I use it in a way that will bring forward the underscore w/o fighting with the dialog. 

I met with Gregory at AES in NY. He blanched a little when I showed him the settings I was using, but agreed that for my purposes , he might do the same, he generally had his knobs at 2, mine were at 5, not so subtle : ) He also said the hardware unit was really much better, but for me the dsp version is really good, for series work 100% in the box is important for recall and consistency, otherwise I'd be tempted to buy the hardware version


----------



## Giant_Shadow (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi Stuart, I picked up 2 of his 500 Series Electra EQ's and they are to die for, along with the plugins of course.


----------



## ceemusic (Mar 6, 2014)

I've been beta testing this & it's pretty cool. 

As with his other releases it's his creative & outside the box way of thinking that makes his products unique & a pleasure to use.

It should be released very soon.


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Mar 7, 2014)

reddognoyz @ Thu Mar 06 said:


> I met with Gregory at AES in NY. He blanched a little when I showed him the settings I was using, but agreed that for my purposes , he might do the same, he generally had his knobs at 2, mine were at 5, not so subtle : )



Is that 5 as in the 5th notch up from the knob turned all the way to the left (zero), or 5 as in 5 o'clock? :D


----------



## paulmatthew (Mar 7, 2014)

Giant_Shadow @ Thu Mar 06 said:


> I know there are some UBK/Gregory Kush fans here (along with myself) so wanted to pass this on. Looks like a blast. Enjoy.
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/l496prw



Looks like another unique and usable plugin from Kush Audio. Interested to hear some demos to find out more about what it can do. The Clariphonic DSP is ace as well as the UBK. I tend to use the Clariphonic DSP a little more at the moment. Give the mids and high that extra clarity where needed. Who would have thought that brown plugins could be so sexy!!! :wink:


----------



## blougui (Mar 8, 2014)

I've seen this page month ago - since Black friday or something I think, when I dwnloaded demos to test them. Eager to hear it in action.
Just bought UBK-1 wich was on sale. I'll ask a question about Vi Control presets in the relevant thread.

- Erik


----------



## thebob (Mar 17, 2014)

happening on wednesday !
here is the manual : http://magickushroom.com/manuals/Pusher/UBK_Pusher_Operational_Overview.pdf (http://magickushroom.com/manuals/Pusher ... erview.pdf)


----------



## Giant_Shadow (Mar 19, 2014)

Its out.

http://us3.campaign-archive1.com/?u=998 ... b1e0b8120f


----------



## chrisr (Mar 20, 2014)

I haven't used these plugs - and they have clearly been impressing people here, which I'm sure is testament to their quality - so I'm reluctant to pass comment, particularly as I've never built or coded anything audio in my life ... whilst Gregory seems to be pretty damn good at both.

...but.... I'm not the biggest fan of the Kush marketing copy - it reads like "Hi-Fi Enthusiast" marketing speak which turns me right off.

From what I've seen that's part of Gregory's philosophy - to get away from quantifiable/predictable engineering - and so encourage experimentation and fresh listening. I think that's a perfectly laudable aim/stance to take - so fair play to him for that. His products are clearly of the "I don't quite know whats happening here but it sounds f-ing great!" philosophy... and he wouldn't be the first developer to take that approach.

Some Qs: Is this a hardware box that Greg has actually built and then modeled for the code?? If not - why the talk of "magnetic cores" - and "bend the laws of physics" etc... Is he using the word "magnetic" in the same way that, say, a feedback suppressor seems to 'magnetically' (dynamically) home-in on a narrow frequency band? Or does it model the effects of different transformers? Should I just stfu and buy one already and feel the power?

Oh well, at least this plug should work well with my de-oxygenised, quantum fluctuating directional ethernet cables.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Mar 21, 2014)

I am using the new Pusher Demo. Again, like all of Greg's stuff, just awesome. Gotta buy it!
J


----------



## blougui (Mar 22, 2014)

chrisr @ Thu Mar 20 said:


> I haven't used these plugs - and they have clearly been impressing people here, which I'm sure is testament to their quality - so I'm reluctant to pass comment, particularly as I've never built or coded anything audio in my life ... whilst Gregory seems to be pretty damn good at both.
> 
> ...but.... I'm not the biggest fan of the Kush marketing copy - it reads like "Hi-Fi Enthusiast" marketing speak which turns me right off.
> 
> ...



Dear Chris, you could download the plugs as they are in demo mode for 10 days 
I own UBK-1 and it's great - but could probably be achieved by the Klanghelm duo, compressor and saturation plug-ins. Probably. SDDR is one hell of a saturation/tape emulation tool and a bang for the bucks I've never quite experience before, set aside TDL Feedback compressor or some Variety of sound boxes - but they are 32 bits.

I've demoed Clariphonic and it's mojo at just a couple of knobs. As I often - always - struggle with clarity, top end not sounding to harsh, well it was instant magic. First time ever I had that feeling with a plugin that promesses that much. Could it be achieved with a combination of others EQ's ? May be. But it's so easy processing... But it's pricey... should it become available in a sale like the one UBK-1 was a couple of weeks ago, I would grab it instantly.

Pusher is more about saturation than compression, though it features one algo comp. "Magnetic cores" are rather about wich harmonic the plug emphasizes. 2nd, third and fith... More than "hi-fi", I tend to think his marketing is more on music than technic. Plus it's a nice way to bypass endless geeky conversations with... geeks and probably an efficient way to "protect" his creations

I'm not sure mr Scott codes his plugs as a company appears here and there "DSP coded by Studio Devil.." 

- Erik


----------



## Giant_Shadow (Jun 7, 2014)

Gregory has done a nice video on Pusher. Enjoy, James
http://vimeo.com/97275323


----------

